# A collection of my favourite residential sites



## hollinsestate (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, so I thought I would post a few photos of my favourite places. As I've said on here before- I am NO photographer, just someone with a slightly unhinged obsession for the derelict 
Whitley





(excuse the Oshkhorse, sometimes it is easier to explore when you don't have to walk everywhere  )









Thornseat




















Sutton Scarsdale
























Jacksons




and just one of WW, the house is lived in by a recluse, but the stable yard is completely derelict.
Stables:












House:


----------



## Incognito (Nov 5, 2010)

wow love the last site (last few pics) that would be an excellent explore it looks MASSIVE


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 5, 2010)

Agreed.. that last site is epic... doesn't even look derelict with all the grass cut on the outside bet it would be an awsome explore!


----------



## derelicthunter (Nov 5, 2010)

*nice*

jst checked out the pics some good ones lots of orbs in them too lol


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 5, 2010)

derelicthunter said:


> lots of orbs in them too lol



Think thats from the camera flash reflecting off dust


----------



## soranman (Nov 5, 2010)

WW has the longest country house facade in Europe. 

More info on it here: [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wentworth_Woodhouse[/ame]


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 5, 2010)

Any internals? Some great architecture - but that quarry gets my vote


----------



## gingrove (Nov 5, 2010)

LiamWg said:


> Think thats from the camera flash reflecting off dust



Since when did that stop most haunted doing a 5 day spectacular?
But I still like the pictures


----------



## AndyJ1980 (Nov 6, 2010)

i'm gonna lay claim to the house in the last pic!


----------



## Krypton (Nov 6, 2010)

Would i be right in saying your family owned the said properties?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 6, 2010)

Some great looking sites there. Just been reading the history of Wentworth Woodhouse, which makes for rather a sad story regarding the destruction of the grounds during WW2. Interesting stuff.


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 6, 2010)

gingrove said:


> Since when did that stop most haunted doing a 5 day spectacular?



Hehe  

Would love to meet some ghost hunters on an explore... the first thing that i would do i s follow them around with a sheet over me


----------



## KooK. (Nov 6, 2010)

LiamWg said:


> Hehe
> 
> Would love to meet some ghost hunters on an explore... the first thing that i would do i s follow them around with a sheet over me



Definitely, I may start carrying around zombie make-up for this very purpose.


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 6, 2010)

KooK. said:


> Definitely, I may start carrying around zombie make-up for this very purpose.



Hehe follow them around and not letting them film anything it would be great


----------



## KooK. (Nov 6, 2010)

LiamWg said:


> Hehe follow them around and not letting them film anything it would be great



Or with a cardboard cutout of that Accorah fellah wailing 'I feel the presence of a young Liverpudlian boy'

on second thoughts, that may be a bit awkward when trying to gain access.


----------



## hollinsestate (Nov 9, 2010)

thankyou. 
My family own most yes, unfortunately I cannot lay claim to WW, that one was lost many moons ago, but if you are into the history I would suggest reading "Black Diamonds" by Catherine Bailey, a sad, factual account of the demise of wentworth, it really hits home the struggles even the aristos came across during the mining era. 


> Any internals? Some great architecture - but that quarry gets my vote


I'm actually really glad you have said that, I am in love with that quarry, unforutnately, due to share adjustments in the last decade, the pipeworks who own the mineral extraction works from the quarry and the little farm on the hill, it is likely that very soon that house will be pulled down to quarry under, and the cellars in that house are some of the best I've ever dared go in.  
I have interior shots, but I chose not to put them up as some of the properties have some pretty fantastic features, I would rather not advertise them so openly on a forum incase there are people who take a fancy to them for uses other than exploration!


----------



## hollinsestate (Nov 9, 2010)

LiamWg said:


> Think thats from the camera flash reflecting off dust



As much as I would love to say they are scary obs, it was actually drizzling during this visit so they are pretty bog standard raindrops! 
Sutton Scarsdale has been done a couple of times by most haunted though, loads of them go and stay down in the cellars, which are usually locked to the public. Personally, I prefer the architecture to the residents!


----------



## Bracken (Nov 9, 2010)

Thornseat looks amazing, it feels like it could really draw you in. The sort of place you couldn't just walk past...

Nice to see Oshka's fame is spreading 

- Tinks


----------



## hollinsestate (Nov 9, 2010)

Bracken said:


> Thornseat looks amazing, it feels like it could really draw you in. The sort of place you couldn't just walk past...
> 
> Nice to see Oshka's fame is spreading
> 
> - Tinks



Oh I knew you would appear on here at some point! I saw your fb pics the other day and thought of these forums. You know Thornseat isnt a million miles from you


----------

